# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  قصة مممممم

## ريمي

1) عربي وهندي يهودي/ وكانوا ماشيين تعبانين بالغابة // لقوا بيت دقوا بابه //طلع لهم واحد قالولة : "نحن تعبانين ولو تسمح نبات عندك اليوم.//قال, "ناموت في الزريبه لأن الأهل موجودين في البيت.// وافقوا// الهندي دخل الزريبه,,طلع بسرعه// سألوه ؟ قال ((بقوان)) في داخل انا ما في نوم داخل مع بقر // العربي دخل طلع بسرعه// سألوه ؟قال: في خنزير ومستحيل انام في مكان فيه خنزير.// اليهودي دخل طلعوا البقر والخنزير سادين خشومهم..
1) (قصة قصيرة )واحد راح المطعم ، لقى لافته كتب عليها ( إذا اردت ان تعرف سر بـغـبـغ..أشتر همبرغر)// شرى همبرغر لقى داخلها فيها رسالة اذا اردت معرفة سر بغبغ أطلع من المطعم و روح يسار// طلع و راح يسار ولقى لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها اذا اردت معرفة سر بغبغ أذهب بيتكم وشغل التلفزيون// شغل التليفزيون وجد أخبار تقول اذا اردت معرفة سر بغبغ اشتري تذكرة سفر//اشترى تذكره لقى مكتوب على التذكرة (اذا اردت معرفة سر بغبغ اذهب الى المطار وسافر ألان) لما راح المطار ركب الطيارة و لبس حزام// عندما ركب و الطياره و وأقلعت الطياره.// شاف لوحة مكتوب عليها اذا اردت معرفة سر بغبغ نط بالبحر// وعندما نط وجد زجاجة فيها رسالة!!!!!:إذا أردت معرفة سر بغبغ أحذف الزجاجة وستسمع صوت!!؟؟ فعندما حذف البطل طلع صوت(بغبغبغبغبغ)!!!!!
1) واحد عنده مشكلة في حرف الشين //كل ما يقول كلمة فيها حرف الشين يقعد حوالي ربع ساعة// مرة اراد يشتري شاورما // لكنه قعد يفكر ما العمل // لانة لو راح المطعم ، ربع ساعة لن تكفيه حتى يقول شاورما و الناس تزهق // فكر في حل ، اول ما يركب التكسي يحاول يقول شـــاورما لما يوصل للمطعم ويكون عند نهايتها //راح وهو يقول شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش // وصل المطعم واول ما فتح نافذة زجاجة التاكسي //جاء الجرسون يقول :ايش ؟//صاحبنا ما صدق قالها : شاورما واحد // الجرسون قال :ما بسمع ايش ..مرة ثاني //من العصبية قال له : ينعل ابوك عطيني واحد فلافل .
1) دكتور متعين جديد بمستشفى المجانين أخذهم رحلة للحديقة \وقال للنزلاء :كل واحد يجيب لي كائن حي \ واحد جاب مسمار \واحد عصايه\ واحد كرتون \الخير جاب بغبغاء فرح الدكتور وقال له: من وين جبته؟ \ قال المجنون :لقيته على الشجرة تعال اوريك من وين. \ ولما وصلو الى المكان \شاف الدكتور بغبغاء ثاني على نفس الشجرة \فحب انه يختبر ذكاء هذا الشخص /فقاله:ليش ما جبت البغبغاء الثاني؟ \ فقال له المجنون: الي انا جبته احمر واللي على الشجره اخضر بعد
1) سيدة أخذت زوجها للدكتور //فحصه الدكتور وقال لها : يا مدام زوجك حالته خطيرة يمكن يموت بعد 3 شهور الا اذا عملت اللي اقول لك عليه //فقالت له : بسرعة قول علشان يعيش!!//فقال ليها : لازم كل يوم الصباح تقعديه الساعة 6 وتاكليه فطور صحي والغدا والعشا نفس الشي ولا تزعجيه وحاولي كل يوم تطلعيه يشم هوا لمدة 6 ساعات واسمعي كلامه ..اهم شي الطباخ//و بعد ماطلعوا من المستشفى سألها الزوج: ها قالك الدكتور ؟؟!!//فقالت له : بتموت بعد 3 شهور!!
1) (هذه قصة قصيرة )جحا ذات يوم كان يتسوق //فجاء رجل من الخلف وضربه كفا على خده// فالتفت إليه جحا وأراد أن يتعارك معه // ولكن الرجل اعتذر بشدة قائلا: إني آسف يا سيدي فقد ظننتك فلانا // فلم يقبل جحا هذا العذر وأصر على محاكمته // ولما علا الصياح بينهما اقترح الناس أن يذهبا إلى القاضي ليحكم بينهما ، فذهبا إلى القاضي ، وصادف أن ذلك القاضي يكون قريبا للجاني // ولما سمع القاضي القصة غمز لقريبه بعينه ( يعني لا تقلق فسأخلصك من هذه الورطة ) ثم أصدر القاضي حكمه بأن يدفع الرجل لجحا مبلغ 20 دينارا عقوبة على ضربه // فقال الرجل : ولكن يا سيدي القاضي ليس معي شيئا الآن //فقال القاضي وهو يغمز له أذهب واحضرها حالا وسينتظرك جحا عندي حتى تحضرها ، فذهب الرجل وجلس جحا في مجلس القاضي ينتظر غريمه يحضر المال // ولكن طال الإنتظار ومرت الساعات ولم يحضر الرجل //ففهم جحا الخدعة خصوصا أنه كان يبحث عن تفسيرا لإحدى الغمزات التي وجهها القاضي لغريمه//فماذا فعل جحا؟//قام وتوجه إلى القاضي وصفعه على خده صفعة طارت منها عمامته وقال له : إذا أحضر غريمي الـ20 دينارا فخذها لك حلالا طيبا ، وانصرف جحا .
مع تحياتي حلا :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموا حلا
حلوين

----------


## ريمي

اديك انا هسا راح احط كمان قصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس ما راح ارد عليهن  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووو
يسلمو

----------


## ريمي

العفوا

----------


## عوكل

ههههه
قصص حلوين :SnipeR (27):

----------


## عوكل

هههههههههههههههه
يسلمو

----------


## تيتو

يسلموا ايديكي

----------

